# Razer Deathadder fried?



## Cenebi (Jan 18, 2011)

Me and a friend have both recently had our Razer Deathadder mice stop working. When you plug it into any USB port on any of the 5 computers we've tried, nothing happens. No window pops up saying "Device not recognized", none of the lights on the mouse turns on, nothing.

Both mice stopped working when plugged into my little brother's laptop. Just before this, my mouse worked perfectly fine on _my_ laptop, but when we plugged it into his laptop, it just stopped working. Neither mouse has exhibited any problems before now. Now, a much cheaper Microsoft optical mouse does still work, on ever computer we've tried, even after being plugged into said laptop. 

My theory right now is that somehow the USB ports on my little brother's laptop fried our mice, or somehow the cable for both mice broke simultaneously, which seems to be an extremely unlikely coincidence.

Has anyone seen this happen, and is there anything we can do aside from replacing the mouse? Also, how could I tell when might be wrong with the USB ports on my little brother's laptop, and fix the problem?

Edit: My laptop is running Windows 7, but my friend's computer is running XP, and my little brother's laptop is running Vista, if that helps.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OS shouldn't matter. It's possible for the USB ports to be shorted or have over voltage which will affect some hardware.


----------

